# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Antidepressiva verhogen, gevolg down voelen?

## Moniqueschmitz

Kan het zijn dat als de antidepressiva verhoogd wordt je erg down wordt? 
Het volgende wordt geconstateerd, na ophoging van 25 mg naar 50 mg: angstig, beven, niet slapen, negatief, staren, lange tijd op een plaats blijven staan, niet van de plaats afkomen.
Alle kenmerken van iemand die zwaar depressief is.

----------


## sietske763

hay,
klopt, heel veel mensen krijgen na verhoging weer klachten, omdat lichaam weer moet wennen aan meer van de stof.
ik krijg daarom altijd in 1 x de totale dosering dan is het soms wel ff erg heftig maar je bent er dan ook eerder vanaf.

----------


## dotito

@Monique

Ik sluit mij voledig bij sietske aan.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Monique,

Kan idd komen door het verhogen van de AD...  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat je je gauw weer wat beter voelt!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Moniqueschmitz

dankjewel voor de reacties. 
Het gaat niet om mij maar om mijn moeder. Het is heel frustrerend er naast te staan en niets te kunnen doen.

----------


## aafgos

hoi monique
ik ben sinds een week verhoogd met de anti-depressiva,de eerste dagen ook vreselijk naar,netalsof je met een rubbere hamer een dreun kreeg.maar nu na een week,ik voel me super,ik lach meer heb energie voor tien.misschien kan je het je moeder laten lezen,pep ze misschien wat op.ik zat er ook vreselijk tegenaan te hikken,vond me net een loser,zie nu de zon weer schijnen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo monique,

Fijn dat je informatie opzoekt om je moeder bij te staan  :Smile:  Heel erg lief van je!
Ik hoop dat het je lukt om je moeder bij te staan en dat zij zich snel beter gaat voelen!
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------

